# Khám phá Sữa Haruko- Dưỡng chất đến từ Nhật Bản



## BiosFocus (4/3/22)

Điều gì đã giúp sữa dinh dưỡng Haruko lấy trọn niềm tin nơi mẹ và đồng hành cùng các con yêu trong lộ trình phát triển thể chất, trí não, các Mom hãy cùng khám phá Harko sữa dinh dưỡng Nhật Bản cho người Việt nhé.
*1.Giới thiệu sản phẩm sữa dinh dưỡng Haruko*
Là dòng sản phẩm chuyên dụng để chăm sóc sức khỏe và dinh dưỡng đặc biệt là là cho trẻ em. Haruko thấu hiểu tâm tư và mong muốn của các bậc làm cha làm mẹ là mang đến những nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất và an toàn nhất cho con yêu. Bởi vậy, các chuyên gia hàng đầu ngành sữa của Haruko đã không ngừng nghiên cứu, phát triển và cho ra đời bộ sản phẩm Haruko để đồng hành cùng con yêu trong suốt quá trình dinh dưỡng từ khi còn nằm trong bụng mẹ đến lúc chào đời.
Với nguồn nguyên liệu cao cấp được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Nhật Bản cùng với sự kiểm định nghiêm ngặt về chất lượng sản phẩm, sữa Haruko gồm các hạng mục sản phẩm: Haruko Mom ( dành cho mẹ bầu), Haruko Infant (cho trẻ từ 0- 12 tháng), Haruko  Colostrum, Haruko Goat, Haruko Diamond, Haruko Pedia ( cho trẻ từ 6- 36 tháng), Haruko Grow IQ ( cho trẻ từ 1-10 tuổi) , Haruko Canxi&sure ( bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho người lớn (10 tuổi trở lên). Với giá trị dinh dưỡng cao cùng với mức giá phải chăng, sữa dinh dưỡng Nhật Bản dành cho người Việt Haruko nhanh chóng chiếm trọn trái tim hơn 1,2 triệu người tiêu dùng Việt Nam.




*2.Thành phần sữa Haruko*

Lactoferrin: là một thành phần quan trọng của hệ miễn dịch, giúp bé bổ sung sắt, tăng cường sức đề kháng, phòng ngừa vi khuẩn, chống lại bệnh tật. Cho bé một hệ miễn dịch vượt trội.
HMO: là thành phần chất rắn nhiều thứ ba trong sữa mẹ, sau lactose và chất béo giúp hỗ trợ sức khỏe đường ruột, tăng sức đề kháng cho trẻ.
FOS/ Inulin: là các chất xơ hòa tan, có chức năng cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho hệ vi sinh đường ruột, giúp tăng cường sức khỏe của hệ tiêu hóa, tránh tình trạng táo bón và không hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng ở trẻ nhỏ. Đồng thời giúp kích thích các gai vị giác ở đầu lưỡi giúp con ăn ngon miệng hơn.
Colostrum: Thành phần sữa non chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng và kháng thể cao gấp nhiều lần các dòng sữa thông thường, giúp cung cấp nguồn dinh dưỡng tối ưu và sức đề kháng vượt trội cho bé.
Nhóm thành phần phát triển chiều cao và trí não: DHA, Taurine, Choline, MK7,… giúp trẻ phát triển cân đối cả về thể chất và trí não.
Chiết xuất tổ yến Nhật Bản: cung cấp các axit amin và các vi khoáng chất đặc biệt là Canxi, Sắt và Cr – một nguyên tố quý hiếm, Lysine – axit amin đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc kích thích, thúc đẩy hệ tiêu hóa, giúp trẻ hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt hơn.
*3.Sữa Haruko có tốt không?*
Sữa Haruko là sữa dinh dưỡng đến từ Nhật Bản được sản xuất theo công nghệ và dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại hàng đầu thế giới đạt chuẩn GMP. Quy trình sản xuất khép kín, đầu vào nguyên liệu đạt chuẩn mang đến nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho người tiêu dùng.
Đặc biệt với trẻ nhỏ, bên cạnh việc thúc đẩy tối đa phát triển cân nặng, chiều cao của trẻ, sữa Haruko còn thúc đẩy phát triển thị giác và trí não, cho con có một cơ thể phát triển toàn diện một cách nhanh chóng.
*4.Các dòng sản phẩm Haruko :*





*Haruko Infant:* Dành cho trẻ từ 0-12 tháng tuổi giúp trẻ phát triển não bộ, thị giác, chống táo bón.
*Haruko Pedia:* Dành cho trẻ từ 6- 36 tháng tuổi giúp trẻ cải tăng cân tăng kí, ăn ngon ngủ tốt.
*Haruko Grow IQ:* Dành cho trẻ từ 1-10 tuổi giúp bé có một khung xương chắc khỏe, phát triển chiều cao, trí não và cân nặng vượt trội. Nay đã có sữa pha sẵn tiện lợi.
*Haruko Colostrum 1,2: *Dành cho trẻ từ 0-12 tháng tuổi và trẻ từ 1-10 tuổi, giúp trẻ tăng cường hấp thu, phát triển não bộ, thị giác, tăng trưởng chiều cao
*Haruko Diamond*: Dành cho trẻ từ 6-36 tháng, giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, tăng cân khỏe mạnh, phát triển chiều cao, trí não.
*Haruko Goat 1,2,3*: Giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, tăng cường hấp thu, tăng trưởng chiều cao, phát triển trí thông minh.
*Haruko Mom:* Dành cho phụ nữ có thai và cho con bú, giúp giảm dị tật thai nhi, ngừa tiểu đường thai kỳ và giảm đau mỏi vùng thắt lưng cho mẹ.
*Haruko Canxi&sure:* Giúp người đau ốm phục hồi sức khỏe, bổ sung canxi cho người bị loãng xương.
*Sữa Haruko – Dưỡng chất đến từ Nhật Bản
Đơn vị phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng tại Việt Nam:*
Công Ty Cổ Phần Dinh Dưỡng A&T Việt Nam
Đ/c: Số 11, Ngõ 172, Phố Văn Hội, Phường Đức Thắng, Quận Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
– Hotline: 02466 587 750
- Website: http://www.suaharuko.com


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (14/3/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

